# connection for 211 and cable



## gmitchell (May 31, 2007)

This sounds stupid however....  I am in an area of southeast Ohio where we have to have basic cable to also get internet services. I cannot seem to figure out how to hook up the cable feed to the back of the 211 so I can view our local channels. I know it works because I have gone straight to the TV and it works with the dish tried off. I would like to run the cable from the 211 so I can add the channels to the viewing guide. Can some one explain to me how to do this. I have tried and cannot figure it out. I even tried reading the dish directions and that was no help :lol: 

Thanks in advance:grin:


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Bad news. You can't do that. The 211 doesn't have an NTSC tuner, and won't recognize analog cable signals.


----------



## gmitchell (May 31, 2007)

Mikey said:


> Bad news. You can't do that. The 211 doesn't have an NTSC tuner, and won't recognize analog cable signals.


Thanks for the update I can still go directly to the TV..:grin:


----------

